# Moving elec drop to replace siding. Any cautions?



## golem (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm preparing to install vinyl siding and soffits which will require me to temporarily move the electrical drop. I'd like to know what is considered safe practices for this operation? I have an extra wedge clamp and there looks to be enough room to attach it to the messenger aft of the one currently installed. At that point I can easily block-n-tackle it free keeping it at the same height while also swinging it a couple feet away from the corner of the house giving me room to comfortably install the siding. This should allow it to be done with no more contact of the drop other than that of the messenger and wedge clamp but I'd still like to know how wary I should be of getting anywhere close to the conductors prior to the point where they're insulated by wrap? 

Should also ask while I'm at it -- Anyone know what would be the recommended method of reattaching the insulated portion of the drop to the vinyl siding might be? Re-installation of the galvanized hook anchor poses no water barrier or expansion concerns unlike that of the vertical anchoring points.

Cheers!


----------



## joecaption (Apr 6, 2011)

If that was mine I would have an eletrician redo that whole thing from the breaker box and have the power company  run me a new line from the pole. 
That's really old wiring and a new one would only require one attachment point and not need three differant wiring going through the siding.
You should not be doing this, the power company can do a temperary line drop for you.


----------



## golem (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply *joecaption*!

I just called the POCO about a temp drop line and was advised that for $427 they would provide a 4-6 hour window, just enough time to slap on the siding. In my case it's only the soffit that is impacted by the anchor point so it is enough time but...$427!?

Also questioned them about the old 3-wire drop and she said they are in the process of upgrading throughout the county. I asked what might be the possibility of combining the two projects but she seemed to skirt the suggestion saying I should call the engineering department regarding the older wiring replacement. Currently awaiting a return call.

Cheers!


----------



## Blue Jay (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks like standard tri-plex coming to the house to me, just make sure that all the insulation looks good before going any further.


----------



## golem (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply *Blue Jay*!

I'm beginning to have second thought about doing the temp move myself as I'm getting strong cautions against it being a DIY project, probably 8 to 1 against. I'm comfortable doing interior wiring but working with that amount of unfused amps is probably a bit too risky for the uninitiated.



Something I forgot to mention earlier is that while talking to the POCO yesterday and mentioning I might do it myself because of their "outrageous" price not a word was said to the effect that I could not (legally) nor should I not attempt it for safety concerns alone. Guess they figure it's idiots beware!

Anyhow, I called around this morning to some local electricians and so far the best price for temporarily moving the service drop and placing it back a day or two later is $175-$195 via phone estimate.

Cheers!


----------



## golem (Nov 13, 2011)

Update!

It's been a couple months since I finally had the electrical work completed. Since then I've been busy installing the siding, having the chimney rebulit, and performing a complete renovation of the lawn hence my delay in updating.

Instead of paying my PoCo $425 to turn off the power (for their predetermined 4 hour time frame) I hired a local licensed electrician to perform a 200amp heavy-up for $1500 parts & labor (The local big name elec companies wanted $3600+ for 150a and $4200+ for 200a). After the inspector signed off the PoCo stopped by 3 weeks later and replaced the service drop.

The upgrade allowed me to comfortably shift the SE/weatherhead out of the way so I could install the vinyl siding and soffit. Made all the difference being able to move it when and for what period of time I required. In the image below the SE's not yet 100% secured to the house as I still have some soffit work to do on the lower areas. 





Thanks again for the input.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 13, 2011)

Another way to redo that would be to add wooden blocking behind the soffit area and install a split siding block to be able to work around the wire and not have to slit the soffit to get in place around the eye bolt.


----------



## JTGP (Nov 15, 2011)

golem said:


> Update!
> 
> It's been a couple months since I finally had the electrical work completed. Since then I've been busy installing the siding, having the chimney rebulit, and performing a complete renovation of the lawn hence my delay in updating.
> 
> ...




Upgrade and got it done....Good idea. And smart move upgrading!!


----------

